# Verb stem(main clause)+ 게 되다



## hana20

If anyone knows this pattern,please explain it to me.감사해요


----------



## kenjoluma

What do you mean by 'pattern'?


----------



## hana20

ㅎㅎ Did I confused you?.I understood -게 되다 now.


----------



## yoannhong

it means get to or come to..
그 사람을 알게 되다 get to know him


----------

